# Dragon's Blood FO



## CTAnton (Aug 4, 2015)

Lately there was a thread about Dragon's Blood...just looking for suggestions for suppliers...thanks!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 4, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> Lately there was a thread about Dragon's Blood...just looking for suggestions for suppliers...thanks!!


 
Here's a post that's not too old regarding suppliers. There are a lot of suggestions.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=45148


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 4, 2015)

The very best I found before having mine made was from Pure Fragrance Oil. Be warned it turns darker brown than most DB's, but all DB turns dark. All the other DB's tend to be quick weak compared to PF's DB


----------



## not_ally (Aug 4, 2015)

I think the favorite DB of SSRB posters is PFO's (it used to be Tony's) as well.  I remember talking to one of the owners about this a while ago when placing an order for something else, she said it was def. their best seller.


----------



## OferaliO (Aug 5, 2015)

I get my DB from WSP.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 5, 2015)

I have WSP, Natures Garden, Pure Fragrance Oils, B&B Dragon's Blood, and my own Dragon's Blood sitting on my shelf. The only one that compares to my own DB is PFO's DB, it is a strong, deep and sensual fragrance. DB has been my best seller for a long time and I have tried most of them.


----------



## bbrown (Aug 5, 2015)

Try Mad Oils.  Everything from them is superb.


----------



## zolveria (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi !

This is my POV

Many sell  Dragon Blood and all have different scent

I dont like rustic essential  DB
but Love AZtec Candle making shop the best. I though this was a week scent at first I soaped with it and wow is was faint. but when i showered it really left the scent on my skin.

iIDID AD HOW EVER A 1 tsp of clay.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 5, 2015)

I love dragon's blood. It has a mysterious smell to me.  Pure Fragrance Oils is awesome. I have tried WSP, NG, BB and Southern Scentsations and none are as good.


----------

